# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Bodybuilders with ordinary guys

## rruhl

Ronnie

----------


## rruhl

Jay 1

----------


## rruhl

Jay 2

----------


## rruhl

Jay 3

----------


## rruhl

Gunter 1

----------


## rruhl

Gunter 2

----------


## rruhl

Gunter 3

----------


## rruhl

Gunter 4

----------


## rruhl

Gunter 5

----------


## rruhl

Ruhl

----------


## rruhl

Priest

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 1

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 2

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 3

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 4

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 5

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 6

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 7

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 8

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson 9

----------


## JollySwagman

why would you pose next to pro unless you had a few years under your belt  :Don't know:

----------


## Bound for Muscle

> why would you pose next to pro unless you had a few years under your belt


BECAUSE IT'S [email protected]#!

----------


## Tayman

> Gunter 4


lol looks like that dude has IMS (imaginary lat syndrome)

 :LOL:

----------


## rruhl

Coleman

----------


## rruhl

Bruce Patterson

----------


## Ambulance1984

the leg vs. arm one is grrrrreat hahaha

----------


## ross3814

those guys are duds for even standing next to those dudes with no shirt on.

----------


## jon rock

Great post. It really gives you a different perspective on pro mass. as i have never seen a pro in person. That one of lee priest is insane.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## rruhl

More pictures:

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...ST;f=5;t=10049

----------


## rruhl

Pictures from Ronnie Coleman Workout Weekend

More information:

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=10093

----------


## Bound for Muscle

> Pictures from Ronnie Coleman Workout Weekend
> 
> More information:
> 
> http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=10093



hehe, i was working out while they were doing that...i figured ronnie was just up there for a workout and all these guys were standing around watching him, i almost felt sorry for the poor guy, he was just trying to work out  :Smilie: 

i talked to him after they all left for a few minutes, guess they won some kind of online raffle to train with him for the weekend

i was doing chest that day with no shirt on, hehe, i was thinking about finding a way to sneak into a few of the pictures

either way, i busted out my disposable camera and snapped a few shots of ronnie

----------


## rruhl

I got these pics from here:

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...ST;f=5;t=11004

----------


## rruhl

More Bruce Patterson

----------


## Prime

> why would you pose next to pro unless you had a few years under your belt


Patterson does gay for pay **** i believe. Like wrestling little skinny gay guys who get off on it. Prob where those pics came from.

----------

